# URGENT-Where can i buy lavabread in Cardiff?



## 1927 (Jun 7, 2011)

Friend has just texted me she wants to impress English boyfriend and wants to buy lavabread, not sure thats really the way to impress tho!!

Where can she buy some in Cardiff?


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2011)

Cardiff Market, by this entrance.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 7, 2011)

editor said:


> Cardiff Market, by this entrance.


 
The fish end?


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2011)

1927 said:


> The fish end?


The entrance by the church and just down from the Owain Glyndwr pub. Unless it's recently moved, the lavabread is for sale to the left of the entrance, just inside.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 7, 2011)

editor said:


> The entrance by the church and just down from the Owain Glyndwr pub. Unless it's recently moved, the lavabread is for sale to the left of the entrance, just inside.


 
Thanks Ed.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 7, 2011)

was gonna suggest market but didn't have the exact stall location!

been done up recently as well


----------



## Gavin Bl (Jun 7, 2011)

They do very good laverbread at the fish counter in Tesco's in Gabalfa, dare I say it better than the market.

As ed says - right to the left side of the fish stall, if you go to the market. 

Fish monger in Whitchurch village has it too.

We are currently really digging laverbread stirred into mash, as it is - or mix this with a bit of fish to make a super fresh fish cake.

On toast with a runny poached egg, mixed with brown crab meat and little bit of mayo in a sarnie. Or of course, with bacon. Can't get enough.....


----------



## la ressistance (Jun 7, 2011)

was in the fish market the other day. they had about twenty diff varieties of seaweed there.


----------



## zog (Jun 8, 2011)

if you're realy stuck tesco do tins.

handy for the store cupboard. 

markets the best though.


----------

